# 2 AEP Fish Ohio's !!



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Best trip yet to AEP! My dad and I each caught at least 20 bass a day for 3 days with 2 Fish Ohio's mixed in. The average size bass this trip was the biggest yet, with most of the bass on beds. 

Right after my dad missed a hog right at the kayak, I hooked into to this monster Bass just shy of 24". I caught this within the first 2hrs we were there!

 

Then the next day this was the biggest;

 

THen the last day we tried for some gills to fry up over the fire and got this 10" Gill;

 

All in all the best trip yet!


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

I was just chatting with a guy about going there and he mentioned there is a large number of straglers and people have warned him to be careful of the people living there. Any truth to this?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Most of the people are very nice that you run into there. These days I make sure that I am packing heat while there. You are in the middle of no where with limited cell phone service. Never have had a problem but rather be safe than sorry. When I was down there two weeks ago the bluegills were just getting on beds. Only saw a few bass that were on beds. Congrats on the two big fish.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

BigChief, did you mean "stranglers," "strangers," "stragglers" or what? A straggler would just be somebody lagging behind a bit, so that's why I wondered what you meant.

btw, I feel bad for anyone that tries to strangle me!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That is awesome! It is a great time down there. And even better with your dad.

The fish look great. Nice catch.


----------



## alpine5575 (Jul 22, 2006)

What was you using to land them hogs, if you don't mind saying ??


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes I meant stragglers in a non-literal term more less slang for homeless, left behind kind of folks. 

Great fish btw (by the way) FishThis!


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks guys, We caught most of them on top water frogs and poppers very close to shore.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice work on the hogs, especially top water.
I personally like to catch and eat the gills better than most any other fish there is though!


----------



## seppy61 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice fish. I have fished there for 15 yrs and never seen a "Straggler", I have run into ppl miles off the beaten path and it is usually a little eerie or akward but they are usually fishin or shroomin just like me and you.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

Bigchief- guess i never heard that term for homeless but "left behind" kinda makes sense. I'd be more worried in the big city! I've been going down to aep for about fifteen years too and never ran in to anyone too sketchy. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I have met up with some folks and some vehicle travel back in some areas. Kind of makes me a little or alot upset to see trucks driving over the dams and drainages tearing the place up that i walked a long way to get to. Being back in those areas does make you a little cautious. Always sticks in my mind about tom dillion, the deceased sniper who shot and killed a guy fishing up that way and more people also in S.E Ohio.

Congrats on the great fish and a memory for you. I hit the water last week and the fish were chasing gills and small bass from the bedding areas. They were also going nuts when the dragonflies were hovering above the water. I have had bass take a chatterbait before it hit the water, when they are protecting their bedding area.


----------



## wlfd194 (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice fish! My dad and I have gone to AEP a few times and had a great time as well. You guys made some great memories for sure!


----------



## Berg69 (May 11, 2012)

i am looking for a few spots to take my dad out bass fishing where exactly is AEP if you guys don't mind sharing im from southeast Ohio looking for new spots for dad and i to get some fishing in


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

I was down there today from around 9 til about 3:30 and the only bite i got was a copperhead going after my jig n pig. I threw everything but the kitchen sink at them and nothin. Couldnt even get any gills to bite. I gotta be just about the worst fisherman in the world. Think i just might hang up my rod and take up knitting.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I fished camp c today for three hours and landed 6 largemouth and lost two. Saw some nice fish but only six dinks took my jig today. Tons of people between c and a. Checked out kids tourny at hook lake an there was bunch of people there. Looked like lots of littles having fun saw two gills and a nice bass in tiny side pond by hook lake caught. Headed to local flow for some Smallies instead tomorrow I think. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pizzacouple (Jun 5, 2011)

I went to aep recreation land and fished in the ponds along the road to campsite c with four other people this weekend. between the five of us we caught 15 bluegill and two bass both of which were 12". Kinda discouraged since i won't be able to make it back up there for awhile possibly until next year. Saw some really nice bass in a pond along 83. Saw plenty of fish but couldn't get them to bite. even had to argue with the bluegill to convince them that they did in fact like wax worms. all in all saw some cool things and had a great trip, just really sad about the fishing


----------



## Engineered_2Fish (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome fish. I love fishing aep ponds. Congrats


----------



## OHBassCrazy (May 10, 2010)

I've been fishing AEP for 20 years..heading there to fish today mater of fact cant wait to catch and release some hawg bass and monster bluegill on the fly rod.

Ohio is quite blessed to have a nice place like AEP to fish, camp, and hunt!

Cya!


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

I have definitely met the type that Big Chief is talking about, but the guy was pretty nice. He had a dog and a donkey and I think a big cross tattoo on his chest. His donkey got away from him and he left his dog with us for awhile, while he went after the donkey. I have also met some of the locals that live in the area, and that became one of my best friendships, and it also got me access to some great private land.
I think the donkey guy died in a fire or something, around Oak Grove Rd. 
Sorry to hijack your threat FishThis, GREAT bass and gill. Did you have to go way back in to get them?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

First of all Congratulations, FishThis! Way to go and Nice work! Spending 3 days catching bass & gills with your dad, then having a camp fire fish-fry, ranks up there with the best things life has to offer. I guarantee you those memories will never fade. I hope you got lots of pics. You have been blessed. 
As far as the stragglers go.......I see these sorry souls at the AEP lands all the time. They come there with big tackle box's, rod caddy's and God-awful hats. They're prone to make up stories, drink beer and fart like bulls. An unsavory lot for sure.
Hope you do it again soon. --Tim


----------

